# fog chiller tombstone



## allreagray (Jul 7, 2006)

I had already started a thread on this, but my links got screwed up. Hopefully I'll get it right this time. So anyways here is the progress on my fog chiller tombstone. Added Bucky skulls to both sides and added more detail. Carving in the text and monster mud is next.

http://www.halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?album=435&pos=6
http://www.halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?album=435&pos=7
http://www.halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?album=435&pos=10


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

WOW can you make me one ?? lol awsome tombstone dude


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice so far! Keep us posted!


----------



## allreagray (Jul 7, 2006)

here is a progress photo of my fog chiller, I put on a coat of a latex stucco material made just for foam. It's the first time I've tried this stuff, it's pretty awesome. I think I'm going to use this stuff from now on.

http://www.halloweengallery.com/displayimage.php?album=435&pos=11


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Oh wow! It's looking great!!!! I really like the shape and curves to it. Should place a green light inside the skull, might give the fog an ominous look!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, that is looking sweet.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

eeeeexcelent.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

What a great idea...nice execution too!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

That's really pretty cool...hmmm. (Translation_-As if I didnt have enough to do - now you put this in my head_)


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

It has a Beetlejuice/Tim Burton-esque feel. Love it!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

(OT, but _love _the ghostly family photo!)


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

Your tombstone looks awesome. Where did you buy the spray on stuff just for foam? Make sure you keep us posted as you finish this project.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I agree with Gothikim. I like your style.


----------



## allreagray (Jul 7, 2006)

I love the style of Tim Burton, I get a lot of inspiration from his movies. (Just watched Bettlejuice again the other day) My entrance gates are based off of Nightmare before Xmas.

Nicole, the coating stuff I got from Menards, and it is made for foam forms on foundations. It's awesome. It has the perfect texture and it's somewhat flexible so it won't crack like monster mud. It came in a 2 gallon bucket for about $40 and it just brushes on easily. I forget what it's called but i can look when I get home tonight and post another update.


----------



## allreagray (Jul 7, 2006)

oh, and thanks ghostie, I do about 3 or 4 new family portraits a year. They almost cover 2 big walls in our foyer.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Amazing work. You guys are really talented.


----------



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Good job, that a good way to hide the fog chiller.


----------



## allreagray (Jul 7, 2006)

Here is the update of my fog chiller. Added some details and started to carve the epitaph. I'm getting close.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow Lookin Good!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Excellent!


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

what are you using to care the epitath? just curious


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

That looks really great. I wish I had you talent.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Fantastic looking prop! Is there any chance you have made a how-2 for it? I'd like to have a look inside to see where you have the chiller positioned and how you formed the styro the way you did - it looks curved on the sides.


----------



## allreagray (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I'm carving the epitaph with a dremel and an x-acto knife. And sorry, no real how to, but I could take pictures of the inside tonight. All I really did was build a 2x2 wooden frame around a cooler I had and started putting foam around it.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

But how did you get the monument to obtain its decided outwardly curved appearance? Did you bend the wood used for the frame? Did you use plywood for your framing?

You really ought to do a how-2 for this one - it looks great and I want to mimic your brilliance with one of my own!


----------



## allreagray (Jul 7, 2006)

The curves are done by bending the foam. The frame is square. Here is a picture with the top off and one from the top so you can kind of see the structure. The fog machine sit on top of the cooler and the fog goes in through the top.


----------



## allreagray (Jul 7, 2006)

Here it is, I'm done with my first new prop of '06. (except I still may add green lights inside the skulls.)


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

allreagray said:


> Here it is, I'm done with my first new prop of '06. (except I still may add green lights inside the skulls.)


Sweet! It tuned out great allreagray! Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Just amazing! I love the design and will definitely have to pull something off that resembles it. Great job!


----------



## Rocky (May 4, 2004)

I'm loving it, great job! :smoking:


----------



## The Mortician (Sep 8, 2006)

To simply say, "inspiring" - does not due this prop justice

Absolutely incredible work


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Awsome job! What kind of paint did you use?


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Great Prop!!! 'nuff said'


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## allreagray (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks everyone. shadyhallows, it's just the oops paint from HomeDepot. I usually get a few colors and mix them together.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

allreagray said:


> Here it is, I'm done with my first new prop of '06. (except I still may add green lights inside the skulls.)
> 
> That is a really nice job! I think I will have to build something like that now, thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## SQWIB (Oct 14, 2008)

allreagray
Enjoyed the pics, how did you do the ghostly family photo...that is awesome


----------



## ghostokc (Nov 11, 2008)

looks nice.


----------

